

Facebook For iPhone Gets Event Check-Ins, Maps, And Unfriending - Cherian_Abraham
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/04/facebook-iphone-event-check-ins/

======
Cherian_Abraham
This is really Facebook's answer to Color's Implicit Social Graph. Through
"Events" and the ability to "Tag Friends With you", Facebook has just taken
its first step in to solving the implicit social graph problem, trying to find
out who you hang out with. And they have taken a very low tech approach to
doing so, instead of using 20 to 40 of your phone's built in sensors, they
simply ask their users to tell FB who they are at the event with.

FB Events will be in the hands of tens of millions on day one, and thats a
huge chasm to cross for Color. Though Color's way of figuring out one's
implicit social graph is way cooler (and creepier) though. Any thoughts?

